# My latest letter to US Senators



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a copy of my e-mail that went out to every US Senator today:

Ladies and Gentlemen,

If only I could make my thoughts on 2nd Amendments rights clear to you and other Senators in person I would, oh wait, I did not get a special ride on Air Force One to get to speak at the hearings and debates. I'm also quite sure the parents of the Newtown children, God bless all these kids, are also getting lavish treatment and lodging on the tax payer's dollar. This is out and out misuse of tax dollars. At time of spending cuts (Sequester), the use of Air Force One for nothing more than a political move is an insult not only to gun owners but to every tax paying American citizen. If these current bills pass it's because of you and your fellow Senators inability to think for yourselves and be led around by the nose by those that wish to destroy the very core of this Country.

Gentlemen, I will defend the Constitution until my end without any reservations. My father and two uncles did in WWII. My wife's uncle died on Omaha Beach defending this Country and its Constitution. For the countless thousands of men and women that have served and die defending the Constitution , do the right thing and defend the American people by voting no on these gun control bills and get back to the business of trying to save this Country from financial collapse.

Respectfully but disgusted with your actions.

Michael R. Siebels

Parker, Colorado


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very well stated, hopefully that will reach them and inspire some sense in their thinking.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing-Great letter-----sb-------*

*I also wrote my Sentors on voting on the United Nations Small arms treaty*

*To Sentor Levin[Mi]*
*Sir*
*I see that you voted for the United Nations Small Arms Treaty. Let me say I will never vote for you again or vote for another Democrat ever.. This is a disgrace to us Veterans and the American people and the state of Michigan. I'm for one that is glad your not running for re-election. After fighting for my country durning vietnam Now my elected Sentor wants to sell me out of my CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS.. If You don't believe on our Constitution-----MOVE SOME FOREIGEN COUNTRY WILL TAKE YOU IN----------------*
*Gerald Van Buren Marq Mi US Marine "66--69"*

*to Sentor Stabenow {MI}*
*Sentor I'm very Displeased with your voting for the United Nations Small Arms Treaty... This is a disgrace to all Ventrans The American People and this state.. After fighting for my country durning the vietnam War now my elected Sentor is selling myself and fellow Americans out of our CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS---I can Promise you that my vote is lost to any Democrat for the rest of my life.. Seems that you all have forgotten what Constitution is all about---this is a Sad Day--------Gerald Van Buren US Marine "66--69"*

*I was really upset so I wrote these Letters---Haven't recived an answer yet--------220 sorry I jumped in on your post----Great letter you wrote---------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

SB, no worry. I was hoping to see some others and I'm honored you shared yours on this post. Thank you for being involved with our American right to question our elected officials and making sure they know our intensions are they don't get re-elected.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* :teeth: :teeth: LOOKS LIKE BUSCH LITE Interfered WITH MY SPELLING TONIGHT :teeth: :teeth: :help: *


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I, too, have sworn to defend the Constitution and don't take my oath lightly and stand with you all the way.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been blowing my senator up too. They are both co sponsors of feinsteins bill. SB- semper fi brother!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go guys, great write up's.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

love the letters

ive written to mine,but i have found that the only onesthat respond are the ones whom are protecting our 2nd amendment

the others,since we dont share the same views,never respond

and will never get my vote

and i will encourage everyone i know to not vote for them either


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Get some!

:hunter:


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

semper fi


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've writen to all of the politicians that got elected. Seems sneakygroundbuzzard is correct about the only people who are replying are the ones who are supporting. I'm sure keeping track of any politician who is not supposing all my right, especially the 1st and 2nd amendments. No way will any of them ever get a vote of mine.

I love the closing line that you used, 220swift, I just might have to start adding that to all my letters.


----------

